# Movies that traumatized you as a kid



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 26, 2022)

I’ll go first: 
Gremlins. 
I watched it when I was 6 and slept in my parents’ room for a week.


----------



## Khafra (Apr 26, 2022)

I watched Meet the Robinsons when it came out. Wasn't really that young, and I thought it was an alright movie, but for some weird reason, I had a horrible nightmare that night about the grim vision of the future from the film, with me running  and trying to hide from the evil robots. Then I suddenly woke up, and realized I was running around the house from my confused and scared family.
I kept having weird sleepwalking episodes after that all the way until I was around 19, especially in foreign environments. They rarely got more intense than that first one, but I'm still gonna count this as the movie that spooked me so much that it turned me into a sleepwalker.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 26, 2022)

Poltergeist, the original one. 

Main reason: My sister by coincidence had the exact same clown doll that dragged the kid under the bed in the movie *and* I had a tree outside my bedroom window that also cast shadows in the room. 

For weeks afterwards, just to get to sleep we'd tie up the doll and lock it into a box in the closet before bed, and put up thick material on the windows to stop any shadows.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 26, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Poltergeist, the original one.
> 
> Main reason: My sister by coincidence had the exact same clown doll that dragged the kid under the bed in the movie *and* I had a tree outside my bedroom window that also cast shadows in the room.
> 
> For weeks afterwards, just to get to sleep we'd tie up the doll and lock it into a box in the closet before bed, and put up thick material on the windows to stop any shadows.


Dude, Poltergeist scared the CRAP out of me as a child. You’d never find a TV left on in our house after that. No way. TV static meant spooks.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 26, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Poltergeist, the original one.
> 
> Main reason: My sister by coincidence had the exact same clown doll that dragged the kid under the bed in the movie *and* I had a tree outside my bedroom window that also cast shadows in the room.
> 
> For weeks afterwards, just to get to sleep we'd tie up the doll and lock it into a box in the closet before bed, and put up thick material on the windows to stop any shadows.



Same. I was afraid of the tree outside my bedroom window.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 26, 2022)

The original Ghostbusters. The scenes where Sigourney Weaver gets possessed caused me  to be unable to sleep that entire night. That entire incident has kind of become an inside joke now at this point.


----------



## BogWitchBrew (May 1, 2022)

John Carpenter's "The Thing" scared the absolute shit out of me. Along with "Alien". Now these are two of my favorite films as an adult. lol


----------



## Umbral Alice (May 10, 2022)

Dawn of the Dead (the slightly newer one) I don't remember if it was a good movie, but I had a fear of zombies when I was younger and did not appreciate movies where they went from shambling slowly to full on sprinting.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 10, 2022)

Arachnophobia
movie made me scared of spiders for a long time


----------



## Raever (May 13, 2022)

When I look back I feel silly for it, but those Chucky movies genuinely spooked me as a kid (from age four to maybe six?). I was totally convinced he was a real thing and out to get me when I least expected it. It stopped when I had a dream of the doll and I just chatting on the couch and being chill buddies. I should have known I'd wind up being Goth later on...the pre-goth baby _would_ dream of making friends with horror movie characters. Even the joke ones, lol.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 13, 2022)

The intro scene to Darkness Falls (the horror movie about the Tooth Fairy). The movie is ass but geez, that intro scene. I was already afraid of the dark and watching that as a kid cemented my fear for years.


----------



## Shyy (May 18, 2022)

The original "Alien" movie- Didn't help that I lived in an old motor home by myself, since there were not enough bedrooms in the house and that I had to go past a chicken yard full of chickens of different types and personalities- several of them were very quiet and aggressive.  Late at night, coming home from the drive in theater and walking to my "bedroom" when several small, dark, very fast "objects" came running at me from the shadows...  Yep- I hauled tail to my "room", opened jumped in and SLAMMED the door as I locked it.  Kids and their imaginations...


----------



## DusterBluepaw (May 28, 2022)

It was this b horror film from the 80s called blood diner, theres this scene where a girl gets battered up then gets all the batter to the face and her head dunked in a deep fryer, she came out stumbling around with like a ball of batter on her head, like covering the whole thing, dunno why that freaked me out, id think about it every 6 months or so when trying to sleep, was about 13...

Only horror thing to get me, and my dad shown me evil dead 2 at like 9pm before bed, when i was like 8, he hit play and it was right at the henrietta scene where she bursts through the floor of the fruit cellar, i was fine, however my sister saw it another day and that part scared her shitless, i would repeat what she says in a raspy voice and she would freak out, i tormented her with that lol she was like 5 or 6
SOMEONES IN MY FRUIT CELLARRRRRR SOMONE WITH A FRESH SOOOOAAALLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Mambi (May 28, 2022)

Shyy said:


> The original "Alien" movie- Didn't help that I lived in an old motor home by myself, since there were not enough bedrooms in the house and that I had to go past a chicken yard full of chickens of different types and personalities- several of them were very quiet and aggressive.  Late at night, coming home from the drive in theater and walking to my "bedroom" when several small, dark, very fast "objects" came running at me from the shadows...  Yep- I hauled tail to my "room", opened jumped in and SLAMMED the door as I locked it.  Kids and their imaginations...



This may help...the entire Alien(s) movie in 60 seconds. <_grin>_


----------



## Judge Spear (May 28, 2022)

The Mask.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 29, 2022)

The Mummy


----------



## Dragoneer (May 29, 2022)

I have never recovered from watching Arachnophobia. I didn't fear spiders before that movie, but I've never been cool with them since.


----------



## Shyy (May 30, 2022)

Thanks, Mambi. Lolololololllolll!!!!!


----------



## Xitheon (May 30, 2022)

The Sixth Sense scared me so much when I was 11 years old that I slept in bed with my mother for two weeks after watching it. The bit where the little boy gets locked in the cupboard and screams for help, and the bit with the poisoned girl who vomits all over herself scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Inafox (May 31, 2022)

I was way too young for these. I had the longest nightmares.
The City of Lost Children
Alien
Dante's Peak
Volcano
Twister
Mirror Mask
The Dark Crystal


----------



## UthrkinWrites (Jun 3, 2022)

Terminator 2: Judgement Day... the opening credits with the robot head coming right at the viewer through the flames, that gave me nightmares for weeks!

Course, I shouldn't have been watching it but if they didn't want to market to kids they shouldn't have had such cool action figures!


----------



## Kara Kusa (Jun 3, 2022)

Strangely enough.. Spirited Away. 
It was at summer camp, and they were supposed to play that horse movie, spirit? or something? but anyways they got it confused I think, or couldn't find it, found and played that instead. That shit was nuts. it wasnt scary but just... deeply unsettling to me. I really can't figure out why, either. Lots of scenes just made me feel.. wrong. Like really wrong. I don't really have words to describe it but it was just an incredibly sickening feeling in my gut... I gotta rewatch that. 






Inafox said:


> Twister


yo they played this in my daycare. I was like five. that scene with the radio tower going through the windshield did it for me. its all fun and games till someone loses an eye, you know?


----------



## Mambi (Jun 4, 2022)

One that got me good was the 80's Cronenburg version of "The Fly". <_shudders> _MAN did that one have some intense scenes! Couldn't drink milk for a week.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 5, 2022)

The Rocky Horror Picture show's opening song (the one with the big red singing lips). One time when I was four, I walked downstairs to see my mom and her friends watching it and speaking to the tv (because the movie itself is has audience participation via "callbacks"). I really thought the tv was talking to my mom and friends and controlling their minds. I screamed, ran upstairs and hid in my room.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jun 7, 2022)

_Monster House _
Especially the scene about origins of the haunted house.


----------



## lonipover (Jun 7, 2022)

for me it was signs, the mel gibson movie where he's a farmer aliens leave crop circles a few days before they attack. i was probably just on the cusp of being old enough but not quite i guess. something about how they could change color and you hardly knew where they were most of the time.


----------



## Wyvern (Jun 7, 2022)

The Grudge, still cant watch it. Also Hocus Pocus for some reason. Something about those witches lol


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 7, 2022)

Old Yeller


----------



## Fluxbender (Jun 11, 2022)

The Brave Little Toaster

AC explodes, appliances being ripped apart at the mechanic shop, the magnet of death and cars getting crushed at the junkyard. _*That fucking clown.*_


----------



## Lunneus (Jun 13, 2022)

Twisters, definitely Twisters.

I mean tornadoes ARE scary, but to this day if the wind is blowing a little too hard and the sky is a little too dark, my anxiety skyrockets. it's even worse when it's nighttime.


----------



## justenoughlight (Jun 18, 2022)

Shrek, actually (I love it now though lol)

I believe the scene where Fiona accidentally explodes the bird was what did it.


----------



## Loudly (Jun 18, 2022)

Snakes on a Plane. And to be super specific, the scene where the grumpy old businessman throws a puppy at a giant python to save himself.
Like it was supposed to be an action movie (i think?) but to me it was pure horror.

Also the Winnie the Pooh movie where Cristopher robin goes missing. It was so dark


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 18, 2022)

I don't think 'traumatized' would be the right word, but one thing that really scared me as a kid was the rhino from James and the Giant peach. 

It was so dark and menacing, and the giant size and it's ability to emerge from the sky made it all the more horrifying.


----------



## herness (Jun 24, 2022)

Still remember some of the episodes. Would be interesting to rewatch it now and see what kind of impressions i will have. Maybe it can do the opposite effect and withdraw all my childhood traumas? Will probably try this method after installing ipvanish first (that is what i am taking about). I will definitely not allow that movie to my kiddo until she moves out.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 25, 2022)

Ahh... a Sesame Street Movie. I had nightmares about it.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 25, 2022)

Willy wonka and the chocolate factory
From the plot of the kids being picked off one by one to the Oompa Loompas, it really had some stuff wrong with it
Don’t even get me started on the boat scene


----------



## Fatal (Jun 25, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> Willy wonka and the chocolate factory
> From the plot of the kids being picked off one by one to the Oompa Loompas, it really had some stuff wrong with it
> Don’t even get me started on the boat scene


That scared me alot too. I get ya.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 25, 2022)

That thing was more scary than seeing orochimaru for the first time :1
Even though I kinda find him hot now, maybe I’d let him give me one of those power hickeys of his


----------



## GleamyGrail (Jun 26, 2022)

Barefoot Gen. On TV. On prime time without any warnings. I have a lot of friends who were traumatized that day. ☉_☉


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Jun 26, 2022)

i dont remember what age, i just remember seeing the banana splits movie some point in my life and developing an obsession, but the movie itself.. F U C K - I WAS S C A R R E D


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 26, 2022)

TheFakeMechnik said:


> i dont remember what age, i just remember seeing the banana splits movie some point in my life and developing an obsession, but the movie itself.. F U C K - I WAS S C A R R E D


Now the show can go on forever!
And ever!
And _ever!_
And _*ever!*_
And _*EVER!*_
And _*E V E R ! *_


----------

